# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  DENNERLE Nano Cube® Contest 2013

## Shadow

http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/den...nocontest-2013

We invite aquarists from all over the world to take part in the third open DENNERLE Nano Cube® Contest for owners of DENNERLE Nano Cubes.

Now you have a great opportunity to show your skills in designing nano aquariums and to win great prizes from DENNERLE.

Оn our website you can easily find a guide for proper and fast nano aquarium setup in 7 steps.

To participate in the Contest you should fill in an application form to September30, 2013, where you should enter your personal information and information about your aquarium, as well as upload 4 photos of your aquarium. Please read the Contest rules! (http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/den...est-2013/rules)

The prize pool is 2,300 EUR!

Rules

The Contest will take place in two stages. Quality test via Internet (July 1 - September 30, 2013) and the final of the Contest (date and place of final will be revealed later).

Quality test

1. Anybody can be a member of the quality test, rules are the same for everyone, regardless of nationality, ethnicity and place of residence.

2. Participant of the quality test should fill an application form before September 30, 2013. The form should contain frontal photo of an aquarium for the Contest. The photo must show the overall dimensions of the aquarium including lights. Cropping photos before publication on the website will be done by the organizing committee.

3. *We accept photos of freshwater planted aquariums DENNERLE Nano Cube® 10, 20, 30 and 60 litres. The aquarium setup should contain DENNERLE light(s) and filter.*

4. Aquarium shown on pictures should belong to the contestant and should be set up by the contestant. To confirm the authorship the contestant should upload to the application form a photo with the author next to the setup aquarium. This picture is only for the organizing committee and will not be published on the Contest website.

5. Participants in the quality test may submit three additional photos of the aquarium, for example, from the side, aquarium in the interior or inhabitants of the aquarium. There should be not more than 3 additional photos.

6. We accept only photos taken using digital camera with a resolution of at least 5 megapixels as JPEG. Blurry, fuzzy pictures and photos with clearly visible defects will not be accepted.

7. Using image editors is not allowed. If members of the organizing committee or members of the jury suspect using editing techniques, the contestant will be disqualified immediately. Asking Internet users and members of the jury to vote for a certain aquarium is not allowed. The results will be carefully analyzed. The results of the jury and Internet users voting are open and will be published after the quality test.

8. Every participant should submit photos of only one aquarium. All photos will be numbered and given to the members of jury without naming authors. The results of the jury and Internet users voting are open and will be published after the quality test.

9. Since October 1 till October 10 members of the jury and Internet users will vote. All photos will be numbered and shown without naming authors. The maximum score members of the jury can give is 100 points. The maximum score Internet users can give is 100 points. The final score will be determined summing up score given by the jury and by Internet users. For example, 56 + 54 = 110 points.

10. *The participants who takes places from 1st to 10th go to final. The participants from the other cities or countries selected for the final will be paid travel expenses to Moscow and back, as well as accommodation in part or in full.*

----------


## Ingen

The paid trip sounds very interesting. Shadow, you should go for it!

----------


## Shadow

I don't have Dernnerle tank set, lend or sponsor me one  :Laughing:

----------


## qngwn

My Dennerle Nano Cube is with another forumer >< argh!

----------

